# Unfinished: gotta close that hole!



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates, I'd like to share my latest work. It's an oak antler still unfinished because I found a hole while I was carving it, as you can see in the pictures. I haven't waxed it yet, just sanded with sand-paper up to 2000. It's 14 cm. lenght, 11,2 cm between the forks and 6,4 cm.the inner wide forks. The top of the fork is 2,4 cm. wide. I will post more pics in a few days as soon as I finish. I'm not really sure to close that hole with a mastic or to put something else, or even to leave it like it is. Do you have any tips about it? Thanks. Best, Bob.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hello mates, I'd like to share my latest work. It's an oak antler still unfinished because I found a hole while I was carving it, as you can see in the pictures. I haven't waxed it yet, just sanded with sand-paper up to 2000. It's 14 cm. lenght, 11,2 cm between the forks and 6,4 cm.the inner wide forks. The top of the fork is 2,4 cm. wide. I will post more pics in a few days as soon as I finish. I'm not really sure to close that hole with a mastic or to put something else, or even to leave it like it is. Do you have any tips about it? Thanks. Best, Bob.


beautifull work bob,if its going to be a worker id leave the hole,if your going to show/display it ,id fill the hole with a standard tea light wax,then wood wax to a finish,either way its stunning mate


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Not mastic Bob , cyanoacrylate/superglue and wood dust from the catty , will then take the legendary polishing that you do so nicely . Bet she's going to fantastic when you've finished , oh and before I forget don't blow on the superglue to speed up drying or it goes all cloudy and has to come off again , avoid touching it as well or the moisture in your skin will cloud it up also ...... Just my 2 cents worth tho .....

Pat


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> Hello mates, I'd like to share my latest work. It's an oak antler still unfinished because I found a hole while I was carving it, as you can see in the pictures. I haven't waxed it yet, just sanded with sand-paper up to 2000. It's 14 cm. lenght, 11,2 cm between the forks and 6,4 cm.the inner wide forks. The top of the fork is 2,4 cm. wide. I will post more pics in a few days as soon as I finish. I'm not really sure to close that hole with a mastic or to put something else, or even to leave it like it is. Do you have any tips about it? Thanks. Best, Bob.


beautifull work bob,if its going to be a worker id leave the hole,if your going to show/display it ,id fill the hole with a standard tea light wax,then wood wax to a finish,either way its stunning mate
[/quote]

Thanks Marcus. I'd like to display it and to close it. It was a pity to find it after hours of work, but it happens. I like the resolution to get standard tea light wax instead of mastic. Do you think it would come out nice?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> Not mastic Bob , cyanoacrylate/superglue and wood dust from the catty , will then take the legendary polishing that you do so nicely . Bet she's going to fantastic when you've finished , oh and before I forget don't blow on the superglue to speed up drying or it goes all cloudy and has to come off again , avoid touching it as well or the moisture in your skin will cloud it up also ...... Just my 2 cents worth tho .....
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat, yes I agree with you: I don't like mastic, I meant to make it by the sand of this oak with glue. But at the same time I was crazy to think to put something else inside, for example a crystal or a coloured stone, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Not mastic Bob , cyanoacrylate/superglue and wood dust from the catty , will then take the legendary polishing that you do so nicely . Bet she's going to fantastic when you've finished , oh and before I forget don't blow on the superglue to speed up drying or it goes all cloudy and has to come off again , avoid touching it as well or the moisture in your skin will cloud it up also ...... Just my 2 cents worth tho .....
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat, yes I agree with you: I don't like mastic, I meant to make it by the sand of this oak with glue. But at the same time I was crazy to think to put something else inside, for example a crystal or a coloured stone, but I'm not sure about that.
[/quote]
that would certainly work bob,or an exotic wood which could be shaped to the original fork,looking like an inlay.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice job bob i like to finish up on 2000 sand paper too gives a great feel and makes the wood shiny


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

hello Bob you are my favorite artist and never seize to amaze us with that natural touch

it fits your hands perfectly...

i was going to suggest one of those handmade Italian ceramic marbles, the color will come out amazing in contrast with the pale grain

and you could just call it a fork hit LOL


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Like the idea of a crystal or semi precious stone Bob , a nice piece of chrysosolite or cornellian or jasper or some moss or fire agate .....

Whatever you do though bet it looks a million dollars when it's done .

Pat


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> Like the idea of a crystal or semi precious stone Bob , a nice piece of chrysosolite or cornellian or jasper or some moss or fire agate .....
> 
> Whatever you do though bet it looks a million dollars when it's done .
> 
> Pat


a nice bloody,jasper,that would look the bollox,good call there mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> Not mastic Bob , cyanoacrylate/superglue and wood dust from the catty , will then take the legendary polishing that you do so nicely . Bet she's going to fantastic when you've finished , oh and before I forget don't blow on the superglue to speed up drying or it goes all cloudy and has to come off again , avoid touching it as well or the moisture in your skin will cloud it up also ...... Just my 2 cents worth tho .....
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat, yes I agree with you: I don't like mastic, I meant to make it by the sand of this oak with glue. But at the same time I was crazy to think to put something else inside, for example a crystal or a coloured stone, but I'm not sure about that.
[/quote]
that would certainly work bob,or an exotic wood which could be shaped to the original fork,looking like an inlay.
[/quote]

Yes, an exotic wood would be nice. I only have got some african ebony at the moment. I will look around.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

mckee said:


> nice job bob i like to finish up on 2000 sand paper too gives a great feel and makes the wood shiny


Thanks Mc.Kee, they have told me that there's a sand paper up to 2500....wow! I'm looking for it. When you sand like that it comes out as it were already waxed.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> Like the idea of a crystal or semi precious stone Bob , a nice piece of chrysosolite or cornellian or jasper or some moss or fire agate .....
> 
> Whatever you do though bet it looks a million dollars when it's done .
> 
> Pat


Thanks for suggestions Pat.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> hello Bob you are my favorite artist and never seize to amaze us with that natural touch
> 
> it fits your hands perfectly...
> 
> ...


Hi Doc, thanks! I will consider ceramic marbles too.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

An other work of art Bob what more is there to say


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

You do top work with naturals and your finish work is unreal I wish I had the eye for detail like you do. Another beautiful piece


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

that looks great


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice one, got that simple yet refined look to it that seems to be your trademark.
I always thought around 1200 grain was as far as anyone went, and that beyond that the difference would be marginal.
As for the hole, I would agree with marcus, try to smooth the inside, put some wax in and polish it up real nice. But maybe somebody with more expeience could post a pic/link of how he/she (yeah, probably he...) fixed up something like this?
It's an imperfection, but that does not mean it won't be perfect...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob , su trabajo muy fino , como siempre .
Abrazo


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love oak naturals. You did a super fine job on that one, Bob.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the last hole i dealt with i filled with superglue and left untouched for a few days. it looks amazing


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all mates for your nice comments. I'm really glad that you like it.
I agree with you about the fact that's natural even with the hole. I'll try to manage it the best I can. I will post some new pictures as soon as I have worked it out.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Awesome work! I would fill the hole with a contrasting piece of dowel and do the same on the other side to match then sand them smooth and it'll look even more amazing


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Te quedó preciosa Bob, En el caso que decidas rellenar con masilla y cyanoacrilato quedará como un lunar de un color más obscuro, se me ocurre que podrías hacer un injerto de alguna otra madera contrastante, para el frente buscar la simetría, es decir, hacer lo mismo en el brazo sin agujero. pero con tu esmero y bien hacer estoy seguro que como decidas hacerlo quedará excelente. seguro será una de tus consentidas está preciosa. y el veteado muy uniforme. felicidades por esa talla mi amigo!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Awesome work! I would fill the hole with a contrasting piece of dowel and do the same on the other side to match then sand them smooth and it'll look even more amazing


 Thanks Duke, a dowel is a good idea too.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Chepo69 said:


> Te quedó preciosa Bob, En el caso que decidas rellenar con masilla y cyanoacrilato quedará como un lunar de un color más obscuro, se me ocurre que podrías hacer un injerto de alguna otra madera contrastante, para el frente buscar la simetría, es decir, hacer lo mismo en el brazo sin agujero. pero con tu esmero y bien hacer estoy seguro que como decidas hacerlo quedará excelente. seguro será una de tus consentidas está preciosa. y el veteado muy uniforme. felicidades por esa talla mi amigo!


Gracias Chepo! Hasta luego. Bob


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely chunky frame Bob. I wouldn't worry about the hole. It's a natural scar so I'd just live with it. The superglue sollution sounds good though. I might try that myself sometime. Nice work


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

wow ! thats a beauty !!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates. Jack I'm thinking about superglue.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done Bob!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks again mates. Jack I'm thinking about superglue.


the super glue is a good idea, trust me.. the hole in my last natural was deep! it went to the heart of the slingshot.. i filled with superglu, and sanded, polished.. and now its a window into the soul of the slingshot.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> Thanks again mates. Jack I'm thinking about superglue.


the super glue is a good idea, trust me.. the hole in my last natural was deep! it went to the heart of the slingshot.. i filled with superglu, and sanded, polished.. and now its a window into the soul of the slingshot.
[/quote]

A window into the soul of the slingshot...mmmhhh...I like the idea!


----------

